# Should we purchase littermates?? new...



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, and to owning a german shepherd, we're bringing our puppy home next Friday (a female, Maia) and the breeder informed us that her brother has not been sold yet. We're considering taking him home as well but have gotten mixed opinions in doing our research. What do you think?? Anyone have experience with littermates? They are the only two left of that litter, the other puppies have been picked up, but we're moving next week and can't bring any puppies home until we're in the new house. As far as bringing home both of them, we're not just stuck on the "oh but he's so CUTE!" issue (although he is), I've read a lot about littermates bonding more with each other than their humans as well as aggression, training, and pack order issues. We want to do what is right for both of the puppies as well as for me and my boyfriend. Any help on this would be wonderful!! Thanks!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

No, no, and more no. Do not get littermates. People that do do this generally find that it is a big mistake. It is very difficult to find enough time to spend with each puppy individually for proper bonding and training and the puppies end up bonding with each other and tend to become out of control little monsters.

There are some people that do get littermates and the puppies turn out just fine, but they put in a phenomenal amount of time to raise them correctly.

If you do a search, you will find many threads on this subject - or maybe someone else will find them for you and post a link to them.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

one puppy at a time is usually best and the reading you've been doing is accurate. i'm kinda surprised the breeder will sell you two at once. i'm thinking you'll get lots more opinions on this from others here. and welcome to the board!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

If you were dog experienced AND GSD experienced, I'd go for it IF you felt you had the time & committment & this was something you felt very strongly that you wanted to do - but, honestly, if you are none of these things, I'd feel very hesitant about a breeder that would suggest this (hopefully I misunderstood that part of your post).

What info do you have on the parents of these pups? health screening, working titles etc can provide important information about your pup's future.
If you have very little info but want to get this pup anyway, just be very proactive with regard to health, temperament, socialization, training classes (for at least the first 2 years) & so on.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

If you post this in the breeders section below, you will find that the better ones will absolutely not sell littermates to the same home. In addition to the reasons posted above, if you ever had an accidental breeding between littermates, their pups will be horribly inbred.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

The fact that her breeder suggested you take her brother SCARES me!!


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I would NOT get littermates. As the others have said, unless you are very experienced with dogs and GSD in general.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would have to agree with the others.

For someone who is not experienced with dogs, especially German Shepherds, I would not recommend getting littermates. I wouldn't really recommend it to expierenced owners either.

I think it is a good idea to wait atleast 2 years to bring another dog into the home.

This gives you time to get through the 'puppy stage', establish some training techniques, bond with your dog, and get a routine going that both you and your dog are comfortable with.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Agreeing 100% with what everyone already said!!!


----------



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

Good to know! Thanks everyone for you help! To answer a couple questions, I am experienced with dogs but not german shepherds. We did go and see the puppies and the mother and father. The breeder gave us the hip certifications of both (sorry if that isn't the right term!). We will be socializing, training, etc. Maia (the puppy), I'll be staying home the first couple of weeks to train her and after that my boyfriend will be home with her during the days and I'll be there afternoons/evenings. The breeder did say it would be fine, people do it all the time, etc. but we did research on her and she seemed highly recommended and reputable. I'm not sure why she would suggest it, as it seems the research I've done says otherwise. After reading your comments and doing other research, we won't be getting the other puppy. Thanks for your help!! I'm sure I'll be back with other questions!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

maybe times are slow for her and she's having trouble selling them? i've had people ask ME about 2 pups, but never the other way around!!


----------



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm not sure. She sent me pictures and we saw him and asked when he was getting picked up. She told me he wasn't sold yet and I asked about bringing them both home, so I suggested it, but also asked for her input and she said absolutely they would be fine and people do it all the time.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

People do do it all the time and then one or both ends up in a shelter or rescue within a year.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Some breeders I know of will place one pup with someone else if they are keeping back two littermates. The dogs need to develop on their own, they need to bond and get the right attention and direction. It's very difficult to do that with two at a time. They want to be together but really need to be separated. Even good breeders who have decades of experience in the breed know their limits.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have one myself that's off somewhere else being trained/socialized. I have jaxson here and jake I got back. Out of the 2 Jake is the better out of the 2 for what I want them for. Jax will either go to my mom or be sold. I hold back initially to see, but after a few months, it's too much to do realistically.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ElainePeople do do it all the time and then one or both ends up in a shelter or rescue within a year.


Most of the time maybe, but not always. Having littermates, I would prefer not to be classified with those that turn one or both in. My dogs are 4 1/2 and are still with us.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

It can certainly work in those rare cases. There have been a couple board members who have done it. But I will say I see A LOT of pairs turned into shelters. When I've fostered littermates who came in together here it has had a noticable impact on the dogs and I have always opted to separate them for placement. 

Many of pairs really do love each other but often to the detriment of one of the dogs - and forget trying to work them one at a time. IMO, in most cases even when the owners work it out, the dogs don't reach the full potential they would have if they were owned individually. In the cases where it "works" you usually have either a kennel situation with a lot of dogs or a family with multiple members who really put in 110% working with the dogs. 

I just don't think the odds are in favor of a happy outcome would highly recommend against getting littermates if at all possible. Having two dogs is wonderful - just get one, wait until he or she is grown, and then add the second. MUCH better chance of a happy ending.


----------

